# الفرق بين الهندسة الكيميائية وعلوم الكيمياء



## المجلس الهندسي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يوجد لدي العديد من الناس خلط كبير بين الهندسة الكيميائية وعلوم الكيمياء ,بصورة موجزة كتعريف علمي دقيق الهندسة الكيميائية هي المجال الذي يشتمل علي الجانب التطبيقي , للمواد استنادا علي النظريات والقواعد الكيميائية, علي سبيل المثال في المجال الصناعي يكمن دور الكيميائي في عمليات ضبط الجودة , والمختبرات والمعامل, أما دور المهندس الكيميائي فهو الكادر الذي يتحكم في العملية الصناعية بصورة علمية هندسية مثلا تطبيق معادلة فقد الطاقة في الموائع الغير نيوتونية مثل توصيل مائع من منطقة الي أخري... وتحديد الضغوط والمساحات والمضخات وغيره. وأيضا حسابات الانتاج من تحليل زمني وكفاءات .....


----------



## khalid elnaji (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع وللمزيد أرجو الأطلاع على الموضوع المثبت وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ......


----------



## omar2011 (2 يناير 2011)

thankes


----------



## abue tycer (3 يناير 2011)

تعنى الهندسة الكيمياوية بدراسة التصاميم الهندسية المتعلقة بالصناعات الكيمياوية المختلفة حيث ات التصميم الكيميائي يمثل هدف انتاجي وتجاري وهو عبارة عن علم تجميع المعلومات للوصول إلى التصميم الامثل من خلال اختيار العملية الصناعية وظروفها والمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة فيها والاجهزة اللازمة لاتمام العملية الصناعية
الهندسة الكيميائية أو تكتب الهندسة الكيماوية وهي ذلك الفرع من العلوم الهندسية الذي يختص بتصميم و تطوير العمليات الصناعية الكيميائية أو التحويلية, وبتصميم وبناء وادارة المصانع التي تكون العملية الاساسية فيها هي التفاعلات الكيميائية و تندرج تحت هذا التخصص عمليات انتقال المادة و الحرارة و الكتلة ، كما تشمل التفاعلات و عمليات الفصل متعددة المراحل............ مع اجمل تحياتي


----------



## chimiste ALG (22 يناير 2011)

merci bien pour cette information


----------

